# ما هو دور الميزانين و متى يتم عمله؟



## lordengineer (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما هو دور الميزانين و متى يتم عمله؟وهل اماكن الأعمدة و الحوائط موجودة في كل لوحة معمارية و ان لم تكن موجودة فما هي شروط وضعها في اللوحة 
و لو كان مفيش حوائط علشان المبنى اربع ادوار هل يتم وضعها لأن الكود الجديد يصمم ضد الزلازل عندما يكون ارتفاع المبنى اكثر من 8 متر
و اسف على الاطالة و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## lordengineer (2 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة محدش رد عليا استحلفكم بالله ردوا عليا


----------



## محمددنيا (2 مايو 2010)

بداية دور الميزانين ده دور بيبقى زى منسوب تانى فى دور اخر يعنلى مثلا الدور الأرضى تعمله ارتفاعه كبير و تيجى تعمل فيه دور تانى يكون سلمه مرتبط بالدور ده بس و مبيكونش على المساحة كلها ( حسب الاشتراطات ) و مبيكنش مشترك فى الواجه 
ثانيا بالنسبة للأعمدة انت المفروض تحط الأعمدة و الحوائط فى المعمارى على الأقل علشان تقارن و تشوف نافعة من الناحية المعمارية و تحطها بقطاعها كمان
ثالثا بالنسبة لأحمال الرياح و الزلازل انت ممكن تحمل المبنى أحمال رياح و زلازل بأعمدة فقط و يكون صح بس أنا مش عارف موضوع 8 متر ده انت متأكد منه .


----------



## lordengineer (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس و جزاك الله خيرا 
و انا سمعنت مهندس قا ل لي حكاية ال 8 م 
وما هو الارتفاع اللي اصمم عنده زلازل في الكودات السابقة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مايو 2010)

lordengineer قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ما هو دور الميزانين و متى يتم عمله؟وهل اماكن الأعمدة و الحوائط موجودة في كل لوحة معمارية و ان لم تكن موجودة فما هي شروط وضعها في اللوحة
> و لو كان مفيش حوائط علشان المبنى اربع ادوار هل يتم وضعها لأن الكود الجديد يصمم ضد الزلازل عندما يكون ارتفاع المبنى اكثر من 8 متر
> و اسف على الاطالة و جزاكم الله خيرا.


 السلام عليكم
طابق الميزانين mezzanine floor يكون على جزء من مساحة الطابق ويستخدم عادة في المحلات التجارية حيث يتم عمل جزء من الطابق (ويسمى في بعض الدول السده) 





لاحظ طابق الميزانين الذي عليه الحاجز باللون الاحمر




وقد يكون في الفلل الدوبلكس


----------



## lordengineer (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس و جزاك الله خيرا على الصور الموضحة


----------



## struct-eng (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و متى يتم عمله؟ يتم عمله عند حاجة العميل اليه
وهل اماكن الأعمدة و الحوائط موجودة في كل لوحة معمارية و ان لم تكن موجودة فما هي شروط وضعها في اللوحة : من المفترض ان تكون موجودة فى اللوحة المعمارية حتى لايتم التعارض بين وظيفة المنشأ ومكان العمدة فهذا ما يحدده المهندس المعمارى اما اذا لم تكن موجودة فيتم اختيار مسافات بين الاعمدة على حسب الاحمال عندك ففى الاحوال العادية تكون من 6 الى 7.5 متر 
و لو كان مفيش حوائط علشان المبنى اربع ادوار هل يتم وضعها لأن الكود الجديد يصمم ضد الزلازل عندما يكون ارتفاع المبنى اكثر من 8 متر : لا اعلم ما علاقة الحوائط بالزلازل ومن الذى حدد هذا الارتفاع!!
فى هذه المنِشأت عادة يتم مقاومة احمال الزلازل عن طريق الفريمات . والحائط يعتبر عنصر غير انشائى
اما عن الارتفاع فيرجى ذكر مصدره


----------



## محمد صابر الامير (3 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على افضل الخلق سيدنا محمد


----------



## Eng.Hadeel Kamel (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزيتم خيراً


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (22 يونيو 2010)

معلومه مفيده شكرااااااااااا


----------



## محمد علي عدوان (26 أغسطس 2013)

بشمهندس / رزق حجاوي شكرا جزيلا لك . الصورة تساوي 1000000 كلمة


----------

